
Visopsys - Breadmaker
https://visopsys.org/
======
codezero
Surprised I’ve never heard of this. An OS still maintained by a single
developer. It sounds like it’s missing a ton of modern features but is still a
beautiful labor of love.
[https://visopsys.org/about/](https://visopsys.org/about/)

------
tw1010
Cool project. But that download graphic just screams spam, unfortunately. (I
had to hover over it to make sure it wouldn't take me off the site.)

------
squarefoot
Port it to ARM == Worldwide success.

Underpowered cheap *Pi boards (the ones often left rotting in a drawer after
being swapped with newer ones) are just asking for it to build kiosks and
other low footprint embedded appliances.

~~~
wolfgke
The Broadcom hardware on the RPi is far worse documented than typical PC
hardware.

ARM is an immense set of different boards only unified by most parts of the
core of the instruction set (which extensions of the ARM instruction sets are
supported, depends on the chip).

------
Tepix
What niche OS is good for low power microservers? No GUI required, but good
networking.

------
yosefzeev
I wish it were not monolithic but I understand why it is.

